# Newbie intro and question....



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

Way to go!! haha don't worry about falling on the lifts. One day it'll just click and that's it, you'll get it.

You can move on to Blue runs whenever you feel ready. By feeling ready i guess I mean feeling reasonably in control on the greens. There's many reasons why a run is blue/black vs green..... sometimes it is steeper, sometimes narrow, sometimes bumpy, etc. 

So basically, if you can go a whole green run without falling at all; if you can dodge people/obstacles, turn and stop somewhat accurately and feel ok at some speeds.... then you're good to start progressing to more challenging areas. You could do it earlier, but what for? green runs are fun too.

Almost always, the difference between an intermediate and a beginner starts with the stance. Knees bent, shoulders aligned and weight centered on your board.


----------



## SnowDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

Good advice from F1EA above.k:

When you are bored riding greens because they are too easy, then you are definitely ready for blue runs.

Where do you ride?
I am in Toronto as well and instruct with North Toronto Ski Club.


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

In regards to lifts, try and get your board pointing straight as soon as possible, then your back foot hard up against the back binding, and MOST importantly centred in relation to the boards edges!!!!! No heel/toes hanging off as a brake!!!!! (Assume this position even while still sitting on the chair)

Then keep shoulders aligned with nose and tail, weight centered over board, look to where you want to go, and ride straight there until you wash off enough speed to comfortably remove your back foot in order to skate out of the way of the next offloaders!!!!! 

And as hard as it can seem, relax and your board will do the work!!!!!

Hope this helps!!!!!


----------



## DaftDeft (Mar 7, 2016)

Mizu Kuma said:


> And as hard as it can seem, relax and your board will do the work!!!!!


I went for my second time today and this statement is totally true. My first time snowboarding I fell getting off the lift every single time. This time I just focused on getting my board straight and my feet on the board. Then I just looked ahead and trusted my board would stop, and lo and behold, it did.

One thing is, depending on the lift, sometimes it would push me in the knee and throw me off balance. The only time I fell off the lift today was when that happened. I learned that bracing your back hand against the back of the chair for a bit until you go over the edge helps keep that from happening. That way the chair is pushing you against your arm, not your leg.


----------



## jae (Nov 27, 2015)

As long as you can link turns, you're okay for blue runs imo unless you have issues with the steepness of the slope. 

Getting off the chairlift, try putting more weight on your front foot, I like to put about 70% of my weight on the front foot with 20% on my backfoot so it doesn't feel loose. Look ahead and glide till you stop. eventually you'll get confident to move your front foot to steer.


----------



## snowangel99 (Mar 11, 2016)

THANK YOU for all the replies!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I tell you, all the experienced riders I have met are SO supportive of newbies. Its a really positive energy that has really helped us fall in love with this sport. 



GreyDragon said:


> Good advice from F1EA above.k:
> 
> When you are bored riding greens because they are too easy, then you are definitely ready for blue runs.
> 
> ...


Our first time was at Blue on Family Day weekend Oh and edited to say Sport Chek has 25% off last mark downs. I bought three bags of apparel yesterday for dirt cheap!!!!! .... in case you need anything...


----------



## SnowDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

Sadly, I think the season is over here in Ontario.
I'm leaving tomorrow for Big White resort in B.C. for a week of riding. The west has all the snow this year!

Ah yes, Sportchek!
I bought a Rossignol Jibsaw snowboard from them a couple of weeks ago.
50% off!
I absolutely understand why you stocked up there.

My first lessons were at Uplands actually - 11 years ago.
If you are willing to do the drive next year, I recommend signing both yourself and the kids up for a 6-week lesson program at Mount St. Louis Moonstone. Shorter drive than going to Blue, and better for beginners imo.

Good luck!


----------



## snowangel99 (Mar 11, 2016)

GreyDragon said:


> Sadly, I think the season is over here in Ontario.
> I'm leaving tomorrow for Big White resort in B.C. for a week of riding. The west has all the snow this year!
> 
> Ah yes, Sportchek!
> ...


Yeah that would be good...unfortunately we have to juggle hockey too so we don't have consistent weekend days to commit to during the winter...but I will def. consider it as an option thanks for telling me about it.

I am hoping next year we will be able to do at least one bus trip to Vermont or Que. if we are good enough by then.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

:welcome:
Guys gave good advice!

The most important 2 things you can exercise - continuously, endlessly - cos they will come back each time you get into new challenging terrain/situations: don't sit in the backseat AND bend your knees. If you think you bent them? Bend 'em more . Also seasoned riders repeat that mantra. Sounds basic, is basic, as it's the first thing which will cause falls or lack of control, but it's also the first reaction one intuitively does when stressed: stiff legs n backseat, and as such loses control and _does_ fall. 
Thus: bend those knees and don't get into the backseat.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

You should take a family vacation in summer to mt hood or whistler and ride in the summer. I don't know if whistler has public access but hood definitely does and it's beautiful. $50/day.

As far as blues, just go ride them and while your on them remember to keep turning all the way. No side skidding.


----------



## snowangel99 (Mar 11, 2016)

Argo said:


> You should take a family vacation in summer to mt hood or whistler and ride in the summer. I don't know if whistler has public access but hood definitely does and it's beautiful. $50/day.
> 
> As far as blues, just go ride them and while your on them remember to keep turning all the way. No side skidding.


I like the way you think. I would have to use my balaclava to rob a bank first though.:grin:


----------



## splashover (Mar 10, 2016)

Lots of great advice. I picked up the sport last year at the ripe old age of 38. I can relate with the growing pains (and the troubles with the lifts!). You'll progress quickly if you put in the time so my advise is this...

get a 5x5 pass at Mount ST. Louis. If you get them now they are pretty cheap. If you have the time during the week, get out by yourself and just do laps. Its usually pretty quiet mid week so you can just do laps and laps. Kids tend to pick up new things quicker so if your kids are going fairly consistently, you'll need the extra work to keep up with them. 

I also assume your kids play hockey in the mornings. The 5x5 gives you access from 3:30 on Saturdays and Sundays. Hockey in the morning, riding in the afternoon!?! You just can't beat a family day like that!

Great job picking up the sport. It will change your life. So awesome!


----------



## snowangel99 (Mar 11, 2016)

splashover said:


> Lots of great advice. I picked up the sport last year at the ripe old age of 38. I can relate with the growing pains (and the troubles with the lifts!). You'll progress quickly if you put in the time so my advise is this...
> 
> get a 5x5 pass at Mount ST. Louis. If you get them now they are pretty cheap. If you have the time during the week, get out by yourself and just do laps. Its usually pretty quiet mid week so you can just do laps and laps. Kids tend to pick up new things quicker so if your kids are going fairly consistently, you'll need the extra work to keep up with them.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info!!!!! Oh honey I have to work 9-5 to pay for all this fun lol. And I have far surpassed my kids already so HA! I have a lifetime of skiing, windsurfing, waterskiing, playing hockey, weight lifting etc etc etc under my belt so I have lots of skills to draw upon where they are coming from nothing. They aren't surpassing me no way no day....ok ok unless they venture into the park then yeah ok I admit it, I am done and they got me.:laugh2:


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

Reminds me of my first year snowboarding and racing my 16yr old son down the mountain... Go Mom!! Lots of great advice so far. Just keep snowboarding fun.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

snowangel99 said:


> Thanks for the info!!!!! Oh honey I have to work 9-5 to pay for all this fun lol. And I have far surpassed my kids already so HA! I have a lifetime of skiing, windsurfing, waterskiing, playing hockey, weight lifting etc etc etc under my belt so I have lots of skills to draw upon where they are coming from nothing. They aren't surpassing me no way no day....ok ok unless they venture into the park then yeah ok I admit it, I am done and they got me.:laugh2:


9-5?
Well... start planning on overtime 

The good thing about doing/having done other sports is you can see past the initial "wall". Hard to explain but you probably know what I mean.... also, your muscle and balance are much more in tune.

So yeah, seems you're set. Welcome to the addiction


----------



## nutmegchoi (Feb 10, 2016)

Welcome to the sport! :jumping1:

Just keep riding and keep having fun.
Eventually, you'll find out what type of rider you'd like to be (park, all mountain, freestyle... etc).


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

snowangel99 said:


> Thanks for the info!!!!! Oh honey I have to work 9-5 to pay for all this fun lol. And I have far surpassed my kids already so HA! I have a lifetime of skiing, windsurfing, waterskiing, playing hockey, weight lifting etc etc etc under my belt so I have lots of skills to draw upon where they are coming from nothing. They aren't surpassing me no way no day....ok ok unless they venture into the park then yeah ok I admit it, I am done and they got me.:laugh2:


Old age and treachery will always overcome youth and skill...but those youths (21) can haul ass...I can keep up about 3-4 laps but then I is sucking hind teat the rest of the day...oh well they got 35 years on me. But at the end of the day, I get to drink beer at the hill and they drive me home while I'm doing the Nappy. So I win!


----------

